# New Damasko DS30S



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Just saw it on instagram... pre-orders will be open in May.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

I like the stock hands way more.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Really liking the olive green in PVD case.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Look nice. To bad I’d never deal with Windup Watch shop again after the Stowa Partitio disaster


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That's certainly different.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

City74 said:


> Look nice. To bad I'd never deal with Windup Watch shop again after the Stowa Partitio disaster


What disaster?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> What disaster?


Almost a 2 month late delivery, and they basically blamed Stowa when in fact it was ALL Windups fault


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Happy Acres said:


> I like the stock hands way more.


Me too and mainly because the minute hand is a decent length. This one looks far too short although I don't mind the style.


----------



## kvik (Aug 17, 2013)

I really like this special edition. The hands have the same proportions as the DC8X. The new minute hand being slightly shorter than stock hand means the minute markers are more visible. This is very helpful because the tip is more blunt also, and would otherwise obscure the exact position. I also find the new hands to match the markers (hour and minute) much better stylistically. I have wanted a slimmer Damasko, but have never really warmed to the DS30, until now.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Really liking the olive green in PVD case.


Damest it is.....









The Damest coating is a proprietary and patented multi-layer composition. The foundation was the case material of martensitic stainless steel with a hardness of about 740 HV and with the new DS30 it is austenitic steel as well. This ensures a stable and impact-resistant base layer, which supports the upper layers and prevents them from breaking under stress. An intermediate zone about 1.5 µm (microns) thick is created by ion implantation on the surface of the case. This warrants a hardness of about 1500HV. It acts as a bonding layer between the case and the multi-layer coating. The Damest multi-layer coating is applied in a PECVD process. The combination of layers is about 7µm (microns) thick with an outer hardness about 2500HV to resist abrasion. Some of the intermediate layers of the coating have a certain elasticity. By keeping the layers thin, the outer layers can deflect enough to resist chipping from impact without enough deflection to crack.

Source: Damasko Uhrenmanufaktur


----------



## IthinonNous (Apr 27, 2019)

Any chance to see the DS30 range on a bracelet??


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

IthinonNous said:


> Any chance to see the DS30 range on a bracelet??


Welcome to WatchUSeek and welcome to the Damasko Forum. Re.: bracelet. Read this forum.


----------



## Rick11743 (Dec 26, 2018)

case diameter?


----------



## Rick11743 (Dec 26, 2018)

would be great to see a larger case diameter on the chrono


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Damasko needs to release these as a regular production and add a blue dial too.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Really liking these, the date window is so well done.

I might be in for the black or olive in PVD so the flipping starts again.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Rick11743 said:


> case diameter?


39mm as with every DS30.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Rick11743 said:


> would be great to see a larger case diameter on the chrono


The DC80 is 42mm. Larger than that ?


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Has Damasko ever had a circular date window?


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Prefer the pilot hands of the original, but really like the symmetry of the date window at 6. Olive dial is a winner too.


----------



## Rick11743 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sorry. I'm referencing the chrono model https://www.longislandwatch.com/Damasko_DC56_Chronograph_Watch_p/dc56.htm


----------



## Jabar Braverman (Jun 18, 2015)

These are really nice. I still like my Sinn 856iB Tegimented (prefer the satin finish), but this is a great alternative at a much lower price. Why no blue dial for this one, I wonder?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Jabar Braverman said:


> These are really nice. I still like my Sinn 856iB Tegimented (prefer the satin finish), but this is a great alternative at a much lower price. Why no blue dial for this one, I wonder?


Well, ask the Worn & Wound guys. It's their edition.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I like these myself. Very tempting.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Cybotron said:


> I like these myself. Very tempting.
> 
> View attachment 14114521


I'm really liking the DS30 but I haven't decided yet if the Worn and Wound edition is worth the extra money over the regular DS30. This is the assumption that you can find a DS30 used and the Worn and Wound edition might cost more.


----------



## 3dB (May 8, 2015)

I put a preorder in on one with the Damest case and olive dial yesterday. I've been wanting a DS30 to add to my DC56Si and DA46 but all of the current models felt a little too similar to my others to justify. This edition ticks all the boxes for me. I love all the changes they made on this edition, looking forward to the day this arrives.


----------



## pulkstenis (Apr 30, 2019)

Digging the date window placement/shape


----------



## ILuvSubs (Aug 23, 2015)

I really like the baton hands over the sword hands on this and the date window at 6 o'clock. Well done Worn and Wound for this design. The olive dial is a nice twist too.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

IthinonNous said:


> Any chance to see the DS30 range on a bracelet??


Zero chance.


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm digging the olive green and PVD case. I'm not sure on the hands though, I think I like the original sword hands better. Still a really cool watch and pretty reasonable on price.


----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

riff raff said:


> Zero chance.


There's a chance according to Damasko. They missed their estimated delivery timeframe though so I hope it's just delayed and not canceled.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damasko-ds30-6-5-wrist-4666703-post45847091.html#post45847091


----------



## Josh R. (Dec 30, 2012)

The olive dial looks great. The hue reminds me of the new green dial on the Patek Aquanaut.


----------



## argrr101 (May 26, 2019)

Does anyone know if this is going to be a limited run and if so how many of each variation there will be? Love the olive dial but honestly buying another watch this year would be tough without selling some first...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

argrr101 said:


> Does anyone know if this is going to be a limited run and if so how many of each variation there will be? Love the olive dial but honestly buying another watch this year would be tough without selling some first...


Web site does not say it is a limited edition. The DS 30 Windup Edition is an exclusive edition, only available at W&W.


----------



## argrr101 (May 26, 2019)

stuffler said:


> Web site does not say it is a limited edition. The DS 30 Windup Edition is an exclusive edition, only available at W&W.


Yeah I did see that on the website. The slightly confusing piece is that the photo of the case back has a number that looks like it would refer to the the watch's production order on a limited line. Hoping it's not limited production... Maybe I can pick one up second hand sometime down the road.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like a serial number to me. Not the way Damasko‘s serial numbers look like.


----------



## argrr101 (May 26, 2019)

Confirmed that this is not a limited edition. Also confirmed that they can customize like other damasko watches (inner ar only and seconds hand swap if you want a colored one). Hope to check one out in person before pulling the trigger!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Where is the full lume white dial version of the DS30? Sign me up!


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

argrr101 said:


> Confirmed that this is not a limited edition. Also confirmed that they can customize like other damasko watches (inner ar only and seconds hand swap if you want a colored one). Hope to check one out in person before pulling the trigger!


*Confirmed 2x:*
For general info, I just received this reply from Windup, which I doubt they would mind my sharing here on WUS:

_
The DS30 WU is not limited and will be available indefinitely.

One can order the DS30 with a blue seconds hand, for $30 extra. The date wheel will not be blue though and will remain white.

AR on the inside only is an option, no extra charge.

The DA36 is indeed similar with the exception of the day/date/size. Also DA36 is ice hardened steel, while DS30 is edge hardened, slightly different. I have a Damasko DS30 and a DC57, I cannot tell the difference in case hardness.
_
Would I be a fool if I were to sell my DA36 and replace it with this DS30 WU (with a blue seconds hand)?


----------



## argrr101 (May 26, 2019)

cadenza said:


> *Confirmed 2x:*
> For general info, I just received this reply from Windup, which I doubt they would mind my sharing here on WUS:
> 
> _
> ...


No, not crazy. Though the ice hardened steel is awesome, I like the design of the ds30 more. It's definitely the more versatile piece. I guess the other option is to have two damaskos in your collection? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

argrr101 said:


> No, not crazy. Though the ice hardened steel is awesome, I like the design of the ds30 more. It's definitely the more versatile piece. I guess the other option is to have two damaskos in your collection?


Yes, if I could afford two Damaskos, which I cannot...have to give up one or the other. :-(

This is the DS30 WU I would order:








Edit: I don't know though...the DA36 I have seems still the quintessential Damasko....















PS: does anybody know: 
is inner-only AR half as effective as standard inner/outer Damasko AR, or is inner-only equally effective?


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Man, I think the DA36 is so cool looking! I love the numerals. I got the DS30 because it was smaller, and I love it too. But if size wasn't an issue I would have gotten the DA36.



cadenza said:


> argrr101 said:
> 
> 
> > No, not crazy. Though the ice hardened steel is awesome, I like the design of the ds30 more. It's definitely the more versatile piece. I guess the other option is to have two damaskos in your collection? ?
> ...


----------



## argrr101 (May 26, 2019)

cadenza said:


> Yes, if I could afford two Damaskos, which I cannot...have to give up one or the other. :-(
> 
> This is the DS30 WU I would order:
> View attachment 14330551
> ...


I'd venture to guess that there is a difference between inner only ar and inner+outer ar. Otherwise it doesn't make sense to do the double ar since there's the possibility it gets scratched. I haven't seen any side by side which could be interesting. I wonder how noticeable the difference might be.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

PennyTheDog said:


> Man, I think the DA36 is so cool looking! I love the numerals. I got the DS30 because it was smaller, and I love it too. But if size wasn't an issue I would have gotten the DA36.


Yes, on reflection (also provoked by your comment) I'm thinking that too. I bought my DA36 10 years ago, from Watchmann, and it has been through a lot with me. I just don't think I could part with it. To me it still the original, quintessential Damasko, their namesake piece. I think it would be not smart for me to part with it, since I am not a flipper, etc, at all. Plus, Windup says these DS30s will always be available, so there is no need for me to jump on one tomorrow. Really lovely watch though.

Now I must pray: Windup/Damasko, lead me not into temptation.


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

argrr101 said:


> I'd venture to guess that there is a difference between inner only ar and inner+outer ar. Otherwise it doesn't make sense to do the double ar since there's the possibility it gets scratched. I haven't seen any side by side which could be interesting. I wonder how noticeable the difference might be.


Yes, it would be very interesting to read a side-by-side report.

My guess is that inner AR only is not 50% of inner+outer, but more like 65-75%, maybe even a bit more. 
I have no idea why I am guessing that, though, other than going backwards and knowing from having seen other 1-AR watches compared to my DA36 2-AR, the 1-AR crystals sure appeared much more clear than merely 50% of my DA.

It would be great to learn of a study, as I'm sure the watch houses or crystal suppliers must have done some.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

cadenza said:


> Yes, on reflection (also provoked by your comment) I'm thinking that too. I bought my DA36 10 years ago, from Watchmann, and it has been through a lot with me. I just don't think I could part with it. To me it still the original, quintessential Damasko, their namesake piece. I think it would be not smart for me to part with it, since I am not a flipper, etc, at all. Plus, Windup says these DS30s will always be available, so there is no need for me to jump on one tomorrow. Really lovely watch though.
> 
> Now I must pray: Windup/Damasko, lead me not into temptation.


Yep. It's my all-time favourite Damasko, although I like this new variant of the 30 a lot. Either that for a DC-series chrono as my next watch,


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

the damest coated case and olive are my choice as well



Bradjhomes said:


> Really liking the olive green in PVD case.


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

myke said:


> the damest coated case and olive are my choice as well


Already have an alpinist but I'll probably be looking to add this model at some point. Green is a lot more versatile that I used to think


----------



## Apothecurious (Jul 14, 2012)

To me, the windup edition looks like an improvement over the standard DS30, mostly because of the 6 o'clock date position. The thinner sword hands tidy up the dial a bit too IMO. The standard dial is just a little too busy for my liking but the Windup version rectifies my issues with it.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Because heaven forbid I create a new thread about this ;-) I'll post this here:

I received confirmation that DS30s are being restocked shortly, to include the Wind Up Watch Editions.

And that the DS30 bracelet 'should' be available this summer and will be similar to the current Damasko bracelets, clasp-wise.


----------

